

AwesomeChartJS – Simple Javascript – HTML 5 Charting Library - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/html5/awesomechartjs-simple-javascript-html-5-charting-library/

======
callmevlad
Is it just me, or are all the charts on the demo page more or less unreadable?

I've used <http://www.rgraph.net/> in the past, and it seems significantly
more developed than this library.

------
yakto
Nice, but it's no <http://dygraphs.com/>

~~~
jonpaul
It looks alright, but I'm not sure how it's better than Google's Annotated
Timeline Component?
[http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gall...](http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gallery/annotatedtimeline.html)

~~~
ronaldj
It's not flash?

~~~
yakto
Exactly. It's SVG, which means it runs on iOS devices plus any smartphone,
plus has IE7+ support (with excanvas). It truly rocks. Built by a Google
engineer. Google uses it behind the scenes for some of their internal BI
tools.

------
evilduck
Blogspam that adds no information or opinion.

Actual library is at: <http://cyberpython.github.com/AwesomeChartJS/>

------
bound008
Looks promising... I hope others in the community build on this...

